# flat pack joints too tight



## johnnyg (Dec 29, 2011)

apologies if this question is basic for some on this list, but any help is much appreciated!!

I bought an outdoor teak furniture set from Home Depot. The assembly instructions say to apply glue to the slots, insert the slots in the tenon, and hammer with mallet. 

The 2 inside slots were too tight for the inside tenons (the larger outside tenons fit). I tried hammering repeatedly but no joy - see attached photo. Did not even try glue. 

This affected multiple pieces of furniture. I have been storing this in the (partially exposed) sun patio which has been a little above freezing. I also tried heating the slots in front of the fire to try and expand them but this did not help.


Many thanks,
John


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like a dowel in the picture. Check the length to make sure it isn't bottoming out. You probably don't have a drill press and bits to re drill the holes if the dowels are too tight. You could use a file or wood rasp around the perimeter of the dowel to reduce it's size, just try to be careful and even all around. Good thing you checked the fit before using glue, always do a dry fit.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Did you try any sandpaper? Or anything else that will remove small amounts of wood? That often helps make something that is too big fit something that is smaller.

George


----------

